# Please Help me to identify these jacks - are they gold plated ?



## uciocciucorsu (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi guys, 

Yesterday, I wondered wether these jacks were gold plated or not . 
They seem to be, but it could be brass too, though the color really looks like gold. 
Moreover, I don't actually see the reasons for gold plating such pieces.
Does anyone ever see this kind of stuff ? 

Thank you in advance, 

u ciocciu corsu


----------



## anachronism (Mar 8, 2018)

Do you know what the original equipment was? 

To me they either look like good thick dull gold plating. Knowing the application they came from would be very useful.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 8, 2018)

Have nitric acid?
If so, put a drop on and watch the reaction.


----------



## uciocciucorsu (Mar 8, 2018)

@anachronism

Unfortunately, I don't know where they come from, and there is no name, no brand and no indication on this e-waste


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks similar to aerospace connectors. Is the piece of metal they are mounted to aluminum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kernels (Mar 8, 2018)

Being from the EU I assume you do not have access to Nitric Acid ? If you do then a single drop will pretty much give you the answer.


----------



## uciocciucorsu (Mar 9, 2018)

@snoman

Yes, it seems to be aluminium
This stuff could be an ewaste from an aerospace company, indeed.
There is an aerospace company nearby

You are likely to be right.

I must say I am actually very impressed by the (high)level of your knowledge dealing with electronic waste


----------



## rickzeien (Mar 9, 2018)

Take one in to your local jeweler they should have some test acids.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## golden-puncture (Jul 1, 2018)

today i find this! can anybody point out about it whether it is gold plated, gold filled or just a waste, i do not know its origon source and its not stamped.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 1, 2018)

You need to learn how to test stuff.
You can't trust others opinions from looking at pictures.

Also, you are hijacking a thread top ask your question.


----------

